# True or not?



## Susie (Apr 17, 2016)

Do you believe this story?
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/be...t/news-story/b5bd644b7d389de12dda498f3378ba72
Don't think an Australian sales person would have the nerve to 'pin down' a lady in this manner.
Let's face it though, 'ageing' can be a problem as we Seniors already know.
I thought this obsession with ageing existed mainly in the U.S. ( in order to sell more anti-ageing products), but apparently not.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes. I believe it and support the woman 100%. From a guy who still appreciates beautiful women. When I remember the woman I lost last year after 58 years, the mental images that come to mind are not of the pretty 16 year old I knew but that wrinkled face and toothless smile that looked at me with loving eyes in our last months together.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 17, 2016)

> She said her post wasn’t about natural beauty, or not wearing makeup, but was instead about how products are marketed to women who hate the way they look.
> “It’s hardwired into us from the cradle that our main value as a woman is beauty, and a standard of beauty that we can never actually attain. Even our supermodels get photoshopped,” she said.



Hear, hear! 



> Don't think an Australian sales person would have the nerve to 'pin down' a lady in this manner.
> Let's face it though, 'ageing' can be a problem as we Seniors already know.
> I thought this obsession with ageing existed mainly in the U.S. ( in order to sell more anti-ageing products), but apparently not.



The article doesn't say the salesman is Australian.  The incident happened in Canada, at the Calgary International Airport.  Doesn't say what nationality the salesman is. 

http://viralwomen.com/post/annick_robinson_from_quebec_whats_wrong_with_a_woman_looking


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Yes. I believe it and support the woman 100%. From a guy who still appreciates beautiful women. When I remember the woman I lost last year after 58 years, the mental images that come to mind are not of the pretty 16 year old I knew but that wrinkled face and toothless smile that looked at me with loving eyes in our last months together.



Awww,that's lovely.  





I believe its true and its on many womens products.clothing,bathingsuits.
It  will never go away,we can only try to raise confident girls and boys that respect women.

Even Cheryl Tiegs came out of her hiding place to comment on how the Sports Illustrated model was too big for the cover.


Aren't men scared to see what's under the pile of make up?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2016)

:lofl: It is News.com after all and immediately under it is a video promoting anti aging products.

I agree with the Canadian woman but this is an old issue. I've read "The Beauty Myth" by Naomi Wolf and "The Female Eunuch" by Germaine Greer and I haven't worried about my ageing appearance since then.

I yam what I yam and I don't give a rat's about loss of skin elasticity, sun spots or grey hair. I am free.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 17, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Awww,that's lovely.
> 
> I believe its true and its on many womens products.clothing,bathingsuits.
> It  will never go away,we can only try to raise confident girls and boys that respect women.
> ...



That's a good question.  I hope some of the guys here will respond.  

I don't wear makeup other than lipstick (occasionally) and eye shadow (rarely). Neither did my mother.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> :lofl: It is News.com after all and immediately under it is a video promoting anti aging products.
> 
> I agree with the Canadian woman but this is an old issue. I've read "The Beauty Myth" by Naomi Wolf and "The Female Eunuch" by Germaine Greer and I haven't worried about my ageing appearance since then.
> 
> I yam what I yam and I don't give a rat's about loss of skin elasticity, sun spots or grey hair. I am free.



That's the way to be!






Guitarist said:


> That's a good question.  I hope some of the guys here will respond.
> 
> I don't wear makeup other than lipstick (occasionally) and eye shadow (rarely). Neither did my mother.



I don't either! 

A friend at work had ordered this thing online (she is a pastry chef who wwears full makeup all daay)so she brought it to work and put some on my face to make it 'tighter'. LOL


I said what happens after 6 hours? Hahhah


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 17, 2016)

Eeek that makes my face hurt just thinking about it!  lol


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Eeek that makes my face hurt just thinking about it!  lol



I have sensitive skin so I went and washed it off after 2 hours,lol


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

It's minds I fall in love with. If someone can't lv


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

Oops! I sneezed. Grrr. This old laptop! It's minds I fall in love with. Any friend or lover that doesn't value mind over body, don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 18, 2016)

Nothing worse than being objectified..unless maybe one begins to objectify themselves


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> That's a good question.  I hope some of the guys here will respond.
> 
> I don't wear makeup other than lipstick (occasionally) and eye shadow (rarely). Neither did my mother.



I always liked my wife better without make up. Maybe a little pink lipstick sometimes. I particularly hate hair spray of any kind.
or extreme "in" hair styles. I can't tell you how many times in my life I have complimented a woman on her hair or appearance, only to get the comment back, "I haven't done anything with it"!


----------



## Susie (Apr 20, 2016)

Great grandma (then 88), my age now, told me to use cold water on face every morning to avoid wrinkles (I do, and it has).
Love the feeling of those perfumed, silky, expensive face creams, but avoid them.
Nivea (has no perfume) seems to work well and is much cheaper, ($13.99--not an 'ad'), available in most grocery stores!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2016)

As I mentioned before on another thread:

My wife had a facial mud pack applied.  She looked pretty good for a couple of days;

Then the mud fell off.


----------



## Debby (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh Falcon, you are too funny!  Nice chuckle just before I lay my wrinkled old face down for the night!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 21, 2016)

As long as women can't accept themselves the way they are, they will pay big bucks to look younger, as evidenced by celebrities who get the faces done, sometimes with horrible results.  

I don't think there's anything wrong with using a moisturizer and taking reasonable care of the skin, but I don't go overboard with creams and lotions. If a person is healthy and eats properly their skin will reflect that and they will look good.  People who are obsessive about their looks strike me as being very insecure to the point of being vain, which I consider much more unattractive than a few wrinkles and grey hair.


----------



## Debby (Apr 22, 2016)

Or they may just be terribly insecure and frightened of what the loss of their youth might mean in their lives.  Fortunate are those whose sense of security protects them from that kind of 'fear'.


----------

